# Rear Valence, diffuser options for quad/dual exhaust



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

I ordered my A3 a few weeks ago(avus silver, Ti pkg, 3.2, black roof rails) and it will be many months before it gets in, but i am in the process of rounding up parts so i can mod it ASAP
As far as cosmetics are concerned i really like the S3 front with the votex sides like this








My only problem is with the stock rear valence. I would like to have a quad or dual exhaust set-up with the S3 front and votex sides
The options i have seen are as follows 
caractere rear with eisenman quad votex sides, this looks good but im not 100% sure, I dont like how it does not come back down to surround the exhaust on both sides. But so far this seems like my only rear viable option
















caractere with AWE tips quad, not a huge fan of how far these stick out








Oettinger rear, i do not think it will go well with the votex sides at all, has anyone seen this rear with the votex sides? otherwise it looks pretty good








oetty rear with no side skirts...can see the difference









ABT rear..not many pictures out there, it might go better with the votex sides than the Oetty








Custom Modify Stock S-line rear valence to fit quad
i have not come across many if any pictures of this, but i have seen a few posts and know it has been done, does anyone have any close up pictures of cutting the stock s-line valence?

I have been in contact with a guy that makes replica oem parts in carbon fiber... I may get the rear in carbon fiber and then cut it to fit

Then the s3 rear which im pretty sure wont fit but it looks great on ben's car









There are many options. IF i had my druthers the carbon fiber replica would be my first choice, but it has not yet been produced so i will have to wait and see on that one
My exhaust will most likely be a custom HPA exhaust for the ft400 kit, with dual tips a lot like ben's car i would imagine.
What would you guys do?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

probably the s3 rear would be ur best bet i think


----------



## Black-GTI (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

im trying to get quad exhaust too and i have one question. is charactere rear valence sit lower than the stock? so like if you look from the side, you can see the difference just like the pic you posted it with otteinger rear...


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

Cutting the rear S line is tough because of the Tow Hook Cover. The Tow hook cover would need to be glued in to stay after you cut out the right side exit. The caractere does indeed surround the exhaust, but its not as noticable because my car is black. It is nearly 100% the same style as the S-Line rear but with a very noticable upper lip. Also, i could be wrong, but i think you are limited to exhaust systems because of your rear battery. That is probably why a 2.0T exhaust does not fit a 3.2.
Good luck


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (REVGTI)*

as far as i know the caractere does not sit any lower at all then the stock, as it does not affect the bumper it merely replaces the rear valence
it is most likely the way i will go since, its not as out there as the other options. Only problem is getting the piece without the exhaust i think they come together if you want the dual otherwise you have to cut it?


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

it is a tad lower than stock.. thats why i bought it so it would look "factory". I bought the Caractere without exhaust with Dual setup, but it was almost $175 more! than the single side


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (REVGTI)*

where did you get your caractere piece from?
as far as i know there are not any 3.2 exhaust systems with quad exhaust...
do you know of any?
i thought there would be some but now that i look closer all the systems i saw were for the 2.0T


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

parts4vw... where i bought it... If the Dealer Part # is the same for the rear muffer for the 2.0T and 3.2 then you can buy an Eisenmann rear section or ABT.. here is a sound clip of mine 2.0Thttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiNiCGju5HI


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (REVGTI)*

i need to remember to get a pic of my diffusor for you.... but my car is so dirty with all the ash raining down from the sky


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

well i have pretty much given up on finding a dual exhaust its going to have to be custom in order to work for the 3.2
for now ill prolly wait and see what this carbon fiber piece will look like and stick with milltek and the stock look
if and when i decide to upgrade or go for the quad then get the CF peice cut and get a custom exhaust built


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen the ABT rear with Votex sides and it looked really good.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*

I've always wanted the ABT rear diffuser...


----------



## LA-G60-Corrado (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Rear Valence, diffuser options for quad/dual exhaust (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_










More pics of this please!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear Valence, diffuser options for quad/dual exhaust (LA-G60-Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA-G60-Corrado* »_
More pics of this please!
















he has Porsche GT3 bucket seats also


----------

